# Columbia - In Person Interview Tips



## d_lefeb (Feb 27, 2008)

The title is pretty self-explanatory! Any input would be appreciated, even if you did an interview elsewhere. I never have, so I need some help!

Many many thanks!


----------



## grabbag (Feb 27, 2008)

Every other post in every other topic says "Be yourself." I think that's pretty good advice. But dress nicely.


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 28, 2008)

Hehe, fair enough. I'm wondering though if they talk a lot about your application materials and if you need to be familiar with the interviewers... Or actually, just knowing what they're going to ask/talk about would be nice


----------



## hdblue (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I agreed with you.Your points of view make me thinking about some thing for my project.

Pls try to keep posting. 

Apart from that, you also can ref more resources at:   *Interview tips*  
Tks and best regards


----------



## Koquard (Feb 23, 2011)

> Originally posted by d_lefeb:
> The title is pretty self-explanatory! Any input would be appreciated, even if you did an interview elsewhere. I never have, so I need some help!
> 
> Many many thanks!



What did you apply for and when did you get your interview notice?

And what are you interviewing for? You say here ---http://www.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8661022734/m/439104151?r=245109771#245109771 --- that you're already a student.


----------



## ShieldYourEyes (Feb 24, 2011)

Koquard - it looks like this thread was started three years ago. I had the same initial freak-out when I saw this (especially after having just been out and out rejected by Tisch), but this has absolutely no bearing on our fate for this year.


----------



## jackgradus (Feb 24, 2011)

This is kinda funny...


----------



## Koquard (Feb 24, 2011)

> Originally posted by ShieldYourEyes:
> Koquard - it looks like this thread was started three years ago. I had the same initial freak-out when I saw this (especially after having just been out and out rejected by Tisch), but this has absolutely no bearing on our fate for this year.



Yikes. I didn't even think to look at the timestamp. 

I guess we're both really jumpy .


----------



## ShieldYourEyes (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm sure we're not the only ones! 

Here's to hoping we hear some news soon, and that it's positive! Good luck to all the other hopefuls on the board.


----------



## Dino (Feb 24, 2011)

looking forward some good tips for the interview!


----------



## Koquard (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anyone know (or can guess) how long the average interview is?


----------



## Procallout (Mar 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> Does anyone know (or can guess) how long the average interview is?



I remember reading they shoot for 20, but can at times go over (30) or under (12).


----------



## mrngorickets (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi

You can find this info by using search box in the top of website with some keywords related before posting questions.

If you want to get more materials that related to this topic, you can visit:  Interview tips 2011

Best regards.


----------

